# How long should laterite in the substrate last?



## slyargent (Sep 8, 2003)

I used two packages of First Layer laterite(Each box is for 55 gallons) and I got a 75 gallon. I have heavy root feeders(Look at my sig) and I'm wondering how should it last me before putting in new laterite(or laterite balls).

Thank you.
Argent


----------



## m.lemay (Jul 28, 2002)

Laterite and flourite will last indefinitely if you dose micros to keep it replenished. These medias act as a sort of storage medium uptaking and releasing nutrients as needed.

Marcel


----------

